# Civilian University



## cainegchapman (7 Oct 2011)

I have applied to the ROTP program. In what instances do you get assigned to a civilian university?


----------



## mba2011 (7 Oct 2011)

Its based on the number the Forces need, then they fill up RMC first. The exception is for degree programs that they don't offer at RMC.


----------



## CAL19ACO (10 Oct 2011)

if i've already started university can i still apply for ROTP?


----------



## scriptox (10 Oct 2011)

Looking through the forums, I think the general idea is that you must not be in 3rd or 4th year. Otherwise the will just tell you to finish and apply as a DEO (Direct Entry Officer). If you happen to be in your first or second year, they may still take you.


----------



## benny88 (11 Oct 2011)

scriptox said:
			
		

> Looking through the forums, I think the general idea is that you must not be in 3rd or 4th year. Otherwise the will just tell you to finish and apply as a DEO (Direct Entry Officer). If you happen to be in your first or second year, they may still take you.



Please don't repeat information as gospel without backing it up or you risk confusing people. A recruiter in one situation recommending someone wait and apply as a DEO doesn't equate to _"you *MUST* not be in 3rd or 4th year." _ To the OP, there's lots of info on the boards here about people who are applying or have applied to ROTP while in civvy U. As far as I can recall, the rule is you must have at least one year of subsidized education remaining to apply, but again, that is subject to change and my own faulty memory. The only person who can tell you for sure is a recruiter.


----------



## scriptox (11 Oct 2011)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Please don't repeat information as gospel without backing it up or you risk confusing people. A recruiter in one situation recommending someone wait and apply as a DEO doesn't equate to _"you *MUST* not be in 3rd or 4th year." _ To the OP, there's lots of info on the boards here about people who are applying or have applied to ROTP while in civvy U. As far as I can recall, the rule is you must have at least one year of subsidized education remaining to apply, but again, that is subject to change and my own faulty memory. The only person who can tell you for sure is a recruiter.



My apologies. 

However I did not state that my post above was the exact rule or "gospel" as you say. The last thing I want to do is to confuse or lead someone in the wrong direction. I gave an opinion hoping to help someone and that answer was constructed through the wealth of knowledge and threads on this forum of which many refer to the same topic as this. Referring to my last post, I stated "I think the general idea is..." which in my opinion, should not convey the message that what I say is set in stone. Am I a recruiter? No. Am I even in the Forces? No.  But many threads like this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82701.0 , point to the general idea of what I was getting at. 

Your post as well states "As far as I can recall... " which is easily comparable to what I said as "I think the general idea is". 

What you said to me, I can easily turn and say to you as well, since you made a very similar answer to the OP. Where are your threads demonstrating your idea? Where is the information allowing you to back it up? 

As stated above, if I mislead anyone, I apologize and the general idea I posted about being able to apply to ROTP during your 3rd or 4th year at university is subject to change. I am only here to help others to the fullest of my ability when they need it.


----------



## Pusser (12 Oct 2011)

scriptox said:
			
		

> My apologies.
> 
> However I did not state that my post above was the exact rule or "gospel" as you say. The last thing I want to do is to confuse or lead someone in the wrong direction. I gave an opinion hoping to help someone and that answer was constructed through the wealth of knowledge and threads on this forum of which many refer to the same topic as this. Referring to my last post, I stated "I think the general idea is..." which in my opinion, should not convey the message that what I say is set in stone. Am I a recruiter? No. Am I even in the Forces? No.  But many threads like this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82701.0 , point to the general idea of what I was getting at.
> 
> ...



It's always amusing to watch when someone who has been called on something proceeds to dig himself in even deeper by trying to explain himself.  A piece of advice:  Sometimes it's better to nod in agreement, shut up and learn from the experience.

This forum is not a reference unto itself.  Just people have said it on this forum does not make it true.  The link you provided really only leads to people who are just as misinformed as you are on this subject, with the exception of one - the senior officer who said that the best thing to do is go to a recruiter, explain all the circumstances and see what program is the best fit.  This is absolutely sound advice.

For the OP, the best thing for you to do is to go into a recruiting centre and talk to them.  Yes, people are accepted into ROTP part way through their studies (I'm living proof of that).  There are too many variables to give you a definitive answer here as to whether you should apply for ROTP, DEO, etc.  Remember the CF is not running scholarship program.  The recruiting and training system exists to find and train members for the CF.   If you have what we're looking for, a recruiter will guide you through the best entry program to achieve this goal, based on your circumstances.  Your concern should be whether you want to be a member of the CF, not the method we use to enroll you.


----------



## matthew1786 (10 Apr 2012)

I spoke to a recruiter about this about one month ago, his answer was that you need to have at least 18 months left before graduation from your civi-U in order to be eligible for ROTP.


----------



## JPye (11 Apr 2012)

I had the same answer as Matthew1786 from the recruiter this year. I am currently attending university, and he said that I needed to have at least 2 years of my degree left to finish or they can't subsidize the education. 

I would ASSUME (not gospel) that this is due to the contract lengths you have to serve after, as they vary from 4-6 years, and they do not want to invest money in people that have to serve shorter contracts to fulfill their repayment plan. It takes a lot of time, effort and money on the CF's part to get people trained and useful.


----------



## Pusser (11 Apr 2012)

JPye said:
			
		

> I had the same answer as Matthew1786 from the recruiter this year. I am currently attending university, and he said that I needed to have at least 2 years of my degree left to finish or they can't subsidize the education.
> 
> I would ASSUME (not gospel) that this is due to the contract lengths you have to serve after, as they vary from 4-6 years, and they do not want to invest money in people that have to serve shorter contracts to fulfill their repayment plan. It takes a lot of time, effort and money on the CF's part to get people trained and useful.



The cynic in me suspect it may have more to do with the idea that if you're that close to graduation and now interested in the CF, you'll still be interested in the CF when you graduate and we can enroll you without paying for your education. 

Keep in mind that just because ROTP is no longer an option does not mean you can't apply for DEO, once you've finished school.  The door is still open.


----------



## JPye (11 Apr 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The cynic in me suspect it may have more to do with the idea that if you're that close to graduation and now interested in the CF, you'll still be interested in the CF when you graduate and we can enroll you without paying for your education.



lol, absolutely true.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Apr 2012)

However if you can't get through ROTP the reserves will still take you if you have 2 years left and offer you 2000$ ILP a year towards your tuition which is great giving you two things. A. Hopefully a jump in your career for when you graduation and Component transfer to Reg Force and B. Money.


----------

